# Fired by Lyft



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!

A point I have been making all along here is it doesn't matter how much "tenure" you have with these gig outfits, or how much work you have done for them, or how good your ratings are - any of us can be done at any time, with no notice, for any reason (or no reason). The longer you do this "gig", the more it becomes a question of "when", not "if". 

Fortunately I had already planned my exit from full time rideshare by replacing Uber and Lyft with a proper job.

Just putting this out there - be prepared!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


Sorry dude.
I hope you like the new job even better !!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


Good luck on the job market buddy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sorry dude.
> I hope you like the new job even better !!


It'd be hard to find a company worse than Lyft to work for! It would have been good to be able to keep Lyft as an option for cherry picking a few good hours per week part time, but I always knew that Lyft was going to be a limited - duration activity. I just didn't know how long it would last, and now I do! Overall I can't say that I'm disappointed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> Good luck on the job market buddy.


Thanks, I got a job. Good pay, benefits, company isn't run by dooshes etc etc. It's all good.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have been fired by the Pink Ones.


You left out all the juicy gory details. Who’d you piss off?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


Congratulations. 

Shuffled the wrong "service dog"?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


What happened brother?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

From the first offer you accept the clock starts counting down. Now for entertainment value, let's hear the details on why you were deactivated. Did you go batshit crazy and pull some epic freak out on a pax?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Shuffled the wrong "service dog"?


I think I probably insulted the dog / offended it by using the wrong gender pronoun.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> What happened brother?


Couldn't go online suddenly on the app, Lyft sent a deactivation email to a different email account that is mine but which has never been associated with my Lyft account. So who knows.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> From the first offer you accept the clock starts counting down. Now for entertainment value, let's hear the details on why you were deactivated. Did you go batshit crazy and pull some epic freak out on a pax?


I had considered going out in a blaze of glory with an epic meltdown / spazfest, but no, there was nothing out of the ordinary.

Lyft had been sending me emails about "unsatisfactory ride experiences" or some other bullshit, so I just set up an email filter to send them directly to the trash bin. I guess I must have let the community down somehow 🤠


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think I probably insulted the dog / offended it by using the wrong gender pronoun.


It’s probably more that you used the correct gender pronoun and offended them with the truth.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


just uninstall the app. I did. when you need a buck or two for gas install it again.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I thought prop 22 had a review panel for a situation like this, guaranteed! Ask for your review as per prop 22. Deadmiler69 seemed to be an expert on this provision, you might be able to find him at a psychiatric unit or look for the Prius with the tent on top.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MarkR said:


> just uninstall the app. I did. when you need a buck or two for gas install it again.


While uninstalling and reinstalling the app is Rohit's catch-all solution for everything, I don't think that it would be of much use for drivers wanting to continue to drive after deactivation.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think I probably insulted the dog / offended it by using the wrong gender pronoun.


Would have been helpful if you had the interaction recorded on an internal dashcam and posted it. This could be a teachable moment especially for NEWBIE drivers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Would have been helpful if you had the interaction recorded on an internal dashcam and posted it. This could be a teachable moment especially for NEWBIE drivers.


Agreed, but I don't know what the alleged incident is.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Can happen to anyone at anytime. I am still active on Gryft, but not Goober. Goober holds my not at fault accident against me. I was on a Goober ride when I was t boned. Gryft uses the same bg check but still wants me to drive.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Thanks, I got a job. Good pay, benefits, company isn't run by dooshes etc etc. It's all good.


"dooshes" I think that the rideshare apps are full of them...which many of us realized long ago. I like this reference! 🤣


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

AvisDeene said:


> It’s probably more that you used the correct gender pronoun and offended them with the truth.


😆


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

So…..you were a shit driver and got fired. Bye. Don’t claim you don’t know why they fired you. You 100% do.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> So…..you were a shit driver and got fired. Bye. Don’t claim you don’t know why they fired you. You 100% do.


 How did this thread go for 21 posts before attracting a troll response? You guys need to step up your game!

😃😅🤣


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

So…..you were a shit driver and got fired. Bye. Don’t claim you don’t know why they fired you. You 100% do.


The Gift of Fish said:


> How did this thread go for 21 posts before attracting a troll response? You guys need to step up your game!
> 
> 😃😅🤣


Yea, cuz emojis make you any less shit. Are you going to be one of the hundreds of fired drivers who stay in a forum because they’ve nowhere else to go?

Bye bye now…..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

What was the final straw?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

You can do 100 five star rides in a row then have to throw out some ******bags. Lyft will break your balls on the ******bags' behalf until you want to quit. They don't care about the 100 previous pax you gave excellent service to, they don't care about you, they only care about the ******bags you just had to shitcan, because they're a ******bag company run by ******bags.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> What was the final straw?


Most likely, someone closely mirroring the same faulty personality traits that you have. That is the only viable explanation.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


Your mistake was believing you should replace a proper job with a gig job.

It should have always been the other way around. Gig work is supposed to be extra money in your spare time.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Most likely, someone closely mirroring the same faulty personality traits that you have. That is the only viable explanation.


Dhalsim's "100 Hand Slap" needs to be an emoji. Becausd Shale just sat on the receiving end.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Your mistake was believing you should replace a proper job with a gig job.


Who said I replaced a proper job with a gig job? 

I have never stated what I did before rideshare.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yea, cuz emojis make you any less shit. Are you going to be one of the hundreds of fired drivers who stay in a forum because they’ve nowhere else to go?
> 
> Bye bye now…..


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣   🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> You can do 100 five star rides in a row then have to throw out some ******bags. Lyft will break your balls on the ******bags' behalf until you want to quit. They don't care about the 100 previous pax you gave excellent service to, they don't care about you, they only care about the ******bags you just had to shitcan, because they're a ******bag company run by ******bags.


That's a fair summary.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

No explanation was given by Lyft? That's a dirty way to operate!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

You weren't fired; your partnership simply dissolved. I see the mild encouragement towards the gift of communication was ultimately lost on you.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Are you going to be one of the hundreds of fired drivers who stay in a forum because they’ve nowhere else to go?
> 
> Bye bye now…..


Yes. Yes he will be.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

You’re going to be reactivated, if not already. I was deactivated twice in 3,5 years and 10,000 rides.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> What was the final straw?


When you told me that I was the only one.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> You’re going to be reactivated, if not already. I was deactivated twice in 3,5 years and 10,000 rides.


Maybe. I've pretty much had enough of Lyft, though, anyway.

I did get an email from them this afternoon telling me that they had received a "concerning report" that I was driving drunk and was racially and sexually abusive to a pax in a threatening manner. Quite how one would be racially and sexually abusive to someone in a _non-threatening_ manner, I have no idea.

I don't know about the next man, but if I were to make a false report against a driver, I would not throw everything including the kitchen sink, the kitchen and the entire house into the complaint. It just makes it less credible, I would think. The only thing that the offending pax could have added to his/her complaint would be that I refused his/her service dog and then called it gay.

I'm probably not going to dignify Lyft's email with a response.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe. I've pretty much had enough of Lyft, though, anyway.


Same. 10,000 rides later. 🤮


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

You failed to learn anything from those educational videos!! How dare you??!!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm probably not going to dignify Lyft's email with a response.


Just respond by denying all accusations. Best argument is why would any paxhole continue with the ride if they suspected you were drunk? Yeah, you'll be re-hired, re-activatef, whatever you wanna' call it?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

They are supposedly short of drivers.. I am surprised that they are deactivating anyone.
Sorry for the situation but you are probably better off.. However, It is nice to be able to jump in the car and make some money when you are short funded but -- it is what it is.. Sign up for Uber -- get your bonus then only drive occasionally.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> They are supposedly short of drivers.. I am surprised that they are deactivating anyone.
> Sorry for the situation but you are probably better off.. However, It is nice to be able to jump in the car and make some money when you are short funded but -- it is what it is.. Sign up for Uber -- get your bonus then only drive occasionally.


When I did rideshare full time, Uber was the main one I used. I think I've done about 9,000 rides for them.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Thanks, I got a job. Good pay, benefits, company isn't run by dooshes etc etc. It's all good.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm probably not going to dignify Lyft's email with a response.


don't you have a dashcam? Oh, but you are not fighting it. got a W2 job, yes? Good for you. gigs are a bridge, or some trope like that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> don't you have a dashcam? Oh, but you are not fighting it. got a W2 job, yes? Good for you. gigs are a bridge, or some trope like that.


Yes, but I don't know what ride it was. Lyft keeps its cards close to its chest when pax make complaints.

Maybe I'll respond to them and say that unfortunately due to my privacy policy I am unable to discuss the details of any particular ride with them, but if they have any other questions they shouldn't hesitate to reach out again.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think I probably insulted the dog / offended it by using the wrong gender pronoun.


Hahahaha!!!! 

CONGRATS on your new job.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, but I don't know what ride it was. Lyft keeps its cards close to its chest when pax make complaints.
> 
> Maybe I'll respond to them and say that unfortunately due to my privacy policy I am unable to discuss the details of any particular ride with them, but if they have any other questions they shouldn't hesitate to reach out again.


I'd call them out on their BS and tell them you want the PAX contact information so you can file a suite against the pax for defamation of character.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, but I don't know what ride it was. Lyft keeps its cards close to its chest when pax make complaints.


how uber/lyft can do that is beyond comprehension. OH wait, you are in Calif. Didn't Prop 22 have some type of way to contest actions? idk, didn't pay much attn to that part.

I guess doesn't matter; you are in the W2 world now and don't need to worry yourself with RS.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> it doesn't matter how much "tenure" you have with these gig outfits,


Oh YES it does.
Those with tenure are MORE likely to be bounced.
The OG's know how to make money - that means they cost their master too much money.

Ants don't get fired -- usually.
Not as quick.

Good luck buddy. I really wish you well. I predict that some day, soon, you'll look back and agree that THIS is the best thing that could have happened -- and at the best time too. I predict you will thrive.

And, please, be one of those posters who come back all the time who don't drive any more. The ants complain about us here every once in a while - it makes me smile.

Godspeed and a safe journey my friend.


.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Oh YES it does.
> Those with tenure are MORE likely to be bounced.
> The OG's know how to make money - that means they cost their master too much money.
> 
> ...


I'll still be driving Uber part time, cherry picking the good hours when I'm free.


----------



## Philly heretic (May 27, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


nice try.... 

looks like a deactivation for not uploading updated documents.. i have a feeling you'll be right back to driving


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think I probably insulted the dog / offended it by using the wrong gender pronoun.


The ADA , Lyft and Uber policy require you to haul fake service dogs. Lyft has a further unpublished policy that requires you to _like_ it when they have a fake service dog that sheds all over your car and trashes it. You must not have liked it when you had to clean up after someone's fake service dog.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

It's interesting. I rarely drive for Lyft, less than 2k trips. I open the app one day and I have a complaint about my driving and "bad customer experience" or something like that, with threats of deactivation. 

I had only given maybe three trips in over a month and those warnings seemed to appear a while after those trips. I never got an email, didn't know until I opened the app. 

Those went away, but when I went to cancel a trip after seeing that it had a stop (I don't do those), I was threatened with deactivation if I canceled. Say what?! 🤣 

Something definitely changed with them. Or maybe wires are getting crossed somehow.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

ran into a mailbox in the dark i didnt see in santee. waiting to hear back from lyft on 'if" I will be deactivated after submitting several emails of pictures, talking with several people on the app.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Your mistake was believing you should replace a proper job with a gig job.
> 
> It should have always been the other way around. Gig work is supposed to be extra money in your spare time.


IN a perfect good job wage/good job world. Look at what is being offered out there from now to at least ten years ago job wise and see why many went to gig work. Tell me there has been thousands of really good paying full time/w benefits jobs flooding the market in the last ten, twenty, thirty years? looks to me that many companies are and have been turning into gig jobs including "temp/staffing companies" who now call that work gig.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

oldnavyht3 said:


> ran into a mailbox in the dark i didnt see in santee. waiting to hear back from lyft on 'if" I will be deactivated after submitting several emails of pictures, talking with several people on the app.


Well I got deactivated from lyft for hitting the mailbox in the dark in santee and not to knock on anyones door or call the police after midnight.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's interesting. I rarely drive for Lyft, less than 2k trips. I open the app one day and I have a complaint about my driving and "bad customer experience" or something like that, with threats of deactivation.
> 
> I had only given maybe three trips in over a month and those warnings seemed to appear a while after those trips. I never got an email, didn't know until I opened the app.
> 
> ...


4-5 months AFTER I last drove for Goober, I suddenly received 3 new 1 stars.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow, there are SO many jobs out there right now that offer pretty good pay and require no experience or skills to speak of.
At least where I live ...

Why do you all keep putting up with this crap?

It must be one of those things like when women go back to the men that abuse them over and over. Is that what it is?
Battered Driver Syndrome? BDS.




.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Wow, there are SO many jobs out there right now that offer pretty good pay and require no experience or skills to speak of.
> At least where I live ...
> 
> Why do you all keep putting up with this crap?
> ...


Werd.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's interesting. I rarely drive for Lyft, less than 2k trips. I open the app one day and I have a complaint about my driving and "bad customer experience" or something like that, with threats of deactivation.


They're just ridiculous with the threats. If you cancel one trip, bang, they say you're in danger of being deactivated. Or you hit the ARRIVE button -- which THEY make pop up, not the driver -- when you're 5 feet further away then they think you should be, they accuse you of causing the rider to be overcharged.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Grand Lake said:


> They're just ridiculous with the threats. If you cancel one trip, bang, they say you're in danger of being deactivated. Or you hit the ARRIVE button -- which THEY make pop up, not the driver -- when you're 5 feet further away then they think you should be, they accuse you of causing the rider to be overcharged.


What I can't figure out is why they paid me $200 for doing three trips on one hand, then (for the first time ever), start threatening me with deactivation.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> What I can't figure out is why they paid me $200 for doing three trips on one hand, then (for the first time ever), start threatening me with deactivation.


*Any tips from those 3 trips????

*


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Any tips from those 3 trips????
> 
> *


Hell no 😂


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


Hey Fish, sorry to hear about that. I join Uber in 2014 and was deactivated July 4, 2019 at 9pm (while driving), 17,000+ rides, 4.98*. It kind of pisses you off at first, you gave them your all and they give you the shaft. I never really got any answer from Checkr®, but whatever it was, never seemed to bother Lyft. Still not sure if I will go back to driving after the Pandemic...


----------



## Fairbanks16 (May 27, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


Why did you drive for so long? You have only yourself to blame. Happy you found a better job.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fairbanks16 said:


> Why did you drive for so long? You have only yourself to blame. Happy you found a better job.


Seriously, what's going on with these "new members" / socks? 

I blinked and apparently that's the new issue around here.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Seriously, what's going on with these "new members" / socks?
> 
> I blinked and apparently that's the new issue around here.


I must admit, I preferred the old trolls who at least had something witty, sharp or funny to say in their pot shots and put-downs. This new breed of troll is just dull; there's no originality.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


you received numerous "warnings" ... so after 5000 plus rides you became a dick?


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

I hate Lyft so much that I have been messaging the pax in-app and specifically telling them to cancel and order an Uber. Somehow they haven't deactivated me... yet!


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe. I've pretty much had enough of Lyft, though, anyway.
> 
> I did get an email from them this afternoon telling me that they had received a "concerning report" that I was driving drunk and was racially and sexually abusive to a pax in a threatening manner. Quite how one would be racially and sexually abusive to someone in a _non-threatening_ manner, I have no idea.
> 
> ...


reading your responses, you just started acting stupid, didn't wise up and got deactivated.. You're the one trolling


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DudeUbering said:


> you received numerous "warnings" ... so after 5000 plus rides you became a dick?


🤣 Why? Did you become a dick _before_ 5,000 rides? How did that work out for you?


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> I hate Lyft so much that I have been messaging the pax in-app and specifically telling them to cancel and order an Uber. Somehow they haven't deactivated me... yet!


As now a freed slave I can definitely say I hate them both. It's like choosing between crap and crap. Both share everything about you so don't think one is better than other.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> 7 years and, apparently, 5,130 rides since I gave my first Lyft ride, I have been fired by the Pink Ones. All I can say is that I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!
> ...


You're a 5.0? All those complaints and you nobody down rated you .... Whatever, tell us the real reason


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fairbanks16 said:


> Why did you drive for so long?


Complacency, mainly. Plus I liked the flexibility of being able to work when I wanted. 


> You have only yourself to blame.


What would I blame myself for? Being fired by Lyft has caused me no hardship.


> Happy you found a better job.


Me too.


----------

